# Kennel fights and first aid



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

So last night I'm chillin on here; as I put in a post, I get a call from a guy accross the way. It seems his male and female decided they were gonna play a little rough. He has a very proffessional setup, dog barn w/ all kennels inner changing through the barn, in just a short amount of time they decided to have a lil spat.. Now his male awesome adams bred game dog great mentality. His female a 100lbs man eating WHOPPER dog... Yes I was scared but I scrubbed his dog down and flushed the wounds. CHLOREX/IODINE is what we use in the animal hospital ALCOHOL for surface area sanitation. Anyway Ellie recieved 2 sets of stitches and is all good to go. Im curious how many people have had kennel fights, and how much did it cost you to have your dog patched up? Saved him 800-1500 dollars, lol, Ellies big; sedation would have cost a fortune to knock that giant neurotic dog out. Im thinkin I have a great TRADE for owning and operating around the breed as I get called out for PRO BONO work all the time...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats nice of you to go help that neighbor out but make sure you are not doing it all the time and what I mean is .. You could possibly help someone out and something happen to that dog illness from wounds and you can get into trouble .. 
1. Be sued
2. Can go to jail for Practicing w/ a License

The only reason I state this is I know a gal at the past Vet Hosp. I worked at did the same thing in VA and she is now sitting in jail for practicing medicine w/o a license .. Not to mention another lady who they call the pitbull lady in VA went to jail for 10 years for practicing w/o a license.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Thats nice of you to go help that neighbor out but make sure you are not doing it all the time and what I mean is .. You could possibly help someone out and something happen to that dog illness from wounds and you can get into trouble ..
> 1. Be sued
> 2. Can go to jail for Practicing w/ a License
> 
> The only reason I state this is I know a gal at the past Vet Hosp. I worked at did the same thing in VA and she is now sitting in jail for practicing medicine w/o a license .. Not to mention another lady who they call the pitbull lady in VA went to jail for 10 years for practicing w/o a license.


Thank you, but I can't tell if your being facetious or lookin out?.. I dont know what kind of police state you live in, but up here in Idaho its country fied.. I dont charge for anything therefore can't be charged w/anything. No one wants to sue me, LOL not gonna get anything except a solitary finger ((Chuckles)) I moved out of the city into the great wide open. Practicing w/out a license up here requires PAYMENT for services rendard. *I can do it all from horses to rabbits..LOL except give rabies tags because that requires registration and payment, I cannot do surgeries of course..* Also patch hounds from similar instances, up here hounds kill each other more than APBTs in kennel fights. Up here its like open plains OKla, we have to have the knowledge to take care of ourselves, not dependent on economic services, that aren't always available up here.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> Thank you, but I can't tell if your being facetious or lookin out?.. I dont know what kind of police state you live in, but up here in Idaho its country fied.. I dont charge for anything therefore can't be charged w/anything. No one wants to sue me, LOL not gonna get anything except a solitary finger ((Chuckles)) I moved out of the city into the great wide open. Practicing w/out a license up here requires PAYMENT for services rendard. *I can do it all from horses to rabbits..LOL except give rabies tags because that requires registration and payment, I cannot do surgeries of course..* Also patch hounds from similar instances, up here hounds kill each other more than APBTs in kennel fights. Up here its like open plains OKla, we have to have the knowledge to take care of ourselves, not dependent on economic services, that aren't always available up here.


Well I was actaully be sincere. 
Well I know the Pitbull lady receive payment 
but the tech who did it .. didnt and still got into trouble

But good that you and the state you live in you can not get into trouble 
again sincere


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

sounds like i need you next door..........but i've never had a kennel fight


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think everone that has a kennel has had at one point a fight.
with this breed its bound to happen IMO. i mean accidents do happen.
good for you for helping out!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My wife is an excellent surgeon.
So....if there was a spat here at my spot...they would get very good care.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good job and when we have accidents we do our own doctoring but I do not help other because of th point beth brought up. Unless I co-own the dog I do not give medications or staples. If we have something that needs to be stitched but does not involve muscle tears we staple them if we can. We use chlorhexdine to clean and flush the wound out, and if needed we will do lidocaine injections and then use the skin stapler to close it up. Not for puncture wounds and we leave a space for it to drain but we do our own work like that. Then we start them on antibiotics and pain meds. Unless you know what your doing it is not advisable to work on your dogs but if you do you can save a ton of money. I am fortunate enough to have a vet who keeps me fully stocked and I can get prescriptions for most things if run out. It really makes a difference in our pocket book!
If you have multiple dogs working for a vet is a fun and great job plus you learn a ton. Of course you are not going to be a vet by working for one but you will learn a great deal about first aid and things you can do yourself.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Ya'll.. LOL I started school to become a vet and shifted to a major in biology, while working as a vet tech in Okla and then in TX. Now I am pursuing a Psych degree and work for a vet part time in the summer. I by no means want to be a vet, NOR do I advertise myself as one, I should've made that clear. MY BAD.. I find it neat though, the vets I have worked for ALLOWED me to answer all behavioral questions during exams. Also ALLOWED me to do more in euthanasia than other techs,, but I am certified in euthanasia from being trained as a vet for the SPCA shortly after high school. My FIRST STITCH JOB was on my grandpa's hog farm at the young age of 8. MY GRANDAD didn't believe in can't, if you were there you were helping. Later through my teens I stitched many horses, cattle, bison, and goats all of this animal first aid just came natural... The only reason I didn't pursue a major in Vet Med is because when I earn the title DR. lol I want to be able to tell you "YOUR CRAZY" LOL,, jokes.. and ((chuckles))


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> Thanks Ya'll.. LOL I started school to become a vet and shifted to a major in biology, while working as a vet tech in Okla and then in TX. Now I am pursuing a Psych degree and work for a vet part time in the summer. I by no means want to be a vet, NOR do I advertise myself as one, I should've made that clear. MY BAD.. I find it neat though, the vets I have worked for ALLOWED me to answer all behavioral questions during exams. Also ALLOWED me to do more in euthanasia than other techs,, but I am certified in euthanasia from being trained as a vet for the SPCA shortly after high school. My FIRST STITCH JOB was on my grandpa's hog farm at the young age of 8. MY GRANDAD didn't believe in can't, if you were there you were helping. Later through my teens I stitched many horses, cattle, bison, and goats all of this animal first aid just came natural... The only reason I didn't pursue a major in Vet Med is because when I earn the title DR. lol I want to be able to tell you "YOUR CRAZY" LOL,, jokes.. and ((chuckles))


FH I hope you flurish in all that you do .. sounds like you are on the right path you want to be on. 
I hear ya about being the one that vets allow to talk to clients about behavior .. I myself also get to talk about nutrition ... I truly love being a Vet Tech.. We learn so much


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I do my own patching. It's a $ saver, doesn't raise suspicion(tore up dogs look bad), and if nothing is falling out of the dog then it's not worth the drive when I have everything to clean em up at home.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

It's good you got that guy some help, and good that you don't live in a place where everyone is in your business. I can understand Deb's concern because people these days are sue happy, and you don't have to accept money. On the other hand, even having one dog I believe in taking care of little things that don't necessarily require a vet visit. This thread is pretty interesting.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Why do all of a sudden feel very humbled? hmm... Thank you Giesthexe, I appreciate the props, we learn so much indeed. Your a tech too, huh.. Good for you!!! Tech are like nurses, how many of you had the nurses physician do everything except catch the baby and sign the paper.. Animal Hospital run similar wouldn't you say?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> Why do all of a sudden feel very humbled? hmm... Thank you Giesthexe, I appreciate the props, we learn so much indeed. Your a tech too, huh.. Good for you!!! Tech are like nurses, how many of you had the nurses physician do everything except catch the baby and sign the paper.. Animal Hospital run similar wouldn't you say?


Yeah I have been a Active Tech for about 11 yrs now. I went to school for it and State Certified in CA. We do it all.. I was taught so much that vets dont get to learn in school not to mention bed side manners .. 

We are no different then Human Nurses... we even have different levels ... 
Most of the hospitals I have worked at we have Techs that can administer Vacs w/o having to see the vet to finishing up surgery (Suturing) to just being an Assisant in exam rooms. 
One Vet I worked for he tested you all the time on knowledge so he could place you in the right section of his hospital. Since I was a Certified Massage Therapist/PTA I was ahead of the therapy department. I wish that hospital was still around but the owner past away and his wife didnt want to keep it going 

Gotta love what you do...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Its a blessing I think to be able to work places and learn even the basics of medical care to help your own guys in situations not necessarily warranting a vet visit if you can take care of it yourself.
I've patch up many a wound not to fights but accidents of sorts with my dogs thru the years, or the ingestion of medications ..... lord the scare there
I keep IV set ups,Bags, meds, wound treatments ..... If I can do it myself I call the vet that knows me and ask for advice before taking care of anything myself ... if by them knowing me they say its ok I then proceed with careful monitoring ....
DEFINITELY NOT SOMETHING for owners to just do at ALL .....


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

We've never really had a bad yard accident with our dogs; just a little rough play that got a little rougher than I wanted (a few scratches. nothing big, nothing bleeding badly) and a few minor things like one of my females ripping open her pad on a piece of brick. Minor things like that I take care of myself, no big deal. I did have 2 strays get under my fence and attack one of my dogs about 4 weeks ago. My husband and roommate were outside working on the fenceline when it happened (thank a deity of choice)! My husband grabbed our other 2 dogs that were outside and the roommate grabbed the stray that was on my dog and kicked at the other stray who ran back under the fence. When they got my other dogs inside and were able to get a good look, my dog had taken a big chunk out of the strays neck and my dog, Saint, had two huge gashes on his back leg, some very small punctures on his neck and nail scratches on his side. They tried to get a leash on the stray so we could have it checked out and get it in rescue or something but it kept lunging at the guys and my dogs were going nuts trying to get to it (they were all in the house). It managed to get back under the fence while the guys were trying to get a leash and get things settled back down. Saint had to have 40 stitches at the emergency vet to the tune of $430. 

Our neighbors have promised to start keeping their gate closed so the neighborhood starys can't keep trying to dig from their side (which is what we keep having to fix). We still have not seen those 2 back around so we are not sure how bad their injuries were. I was not home but my husband says we were very lucky this didn't end up a huge 5 dog fight.


----------

